# panimage tablet



## jenn0711 (Aug 15, 2013)

HELP i just purchased a panimage tablet and i am trying to get it hooked up to the router for wireless internet (my service is comcast) my laptop works and they (comcast) say that the internet is fine that it must be something with the tablet. can someone help me to figure out how to get my tablet to connect to the internet the message i am receieving on my tablet is "not in range"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the tablet not detecting any networks? Or is your network detected but you get the message when you try to connect to it? Or is does that message come up in some other circumstance?

At a place where you get the message "not in range" on the tablet show for the laptop if it is running Windows and has wireless capability ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If your only email accounts are free (Hotmail, gmail, etc.) try this direct link. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------

